# sly It's been 1 year since he's been gone.........



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

I can't even believe it has been 1 year since Jarrett left our world. I still miss him tremendously and his rocks (he used to dug up and play with large rocks) are still popping up from time to time and his favorite toy is still out in the corner of the yard (the other dogs have never touched it).

May he continue to rest peacefully, free of pain and illness. I just hope "Jolly Ball" sends toys to doggie heaven!

Here is his Memorial Slide Show if anyone is interested:
http://www.slide.com/r/nJ53GJa_4T94iPMMS...l&view=original

IROC Vom Birke Hugel, CGC, CD 3/25/00 to 7/26/07 (aka Jarrett)


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I am so sorry for your pain and loss. It is almost 1 year since we lost my beloved St. Bernard Jed


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Tina,

I was watching your loving Memorial to Jarrett and crying ... 

I did not know him, but I know love, devotion, purity ...

What a special beautiful being he was!

He is celebrating with God, and may He bless you and your loved one!

Tanya


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

we do not have them nearly long enough. what a beautiful, smart boy.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

What a heartfelt tribute to a wonderful boy. They could live forever and it still wouldn't be long enough. Play hard at the Bridge, Jarrett, with all of our furkids who have made the final journey.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: sly It's been 1 year since he's been gone.....*

Rest in Peace, Sweet Boy. Rest in Peace


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

*Re: sly It's been 1 year since he's been gone.....*








What a beautiful slide show, and great music. I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish the memories.


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: sly It's been 1 year since he's been gone.....*

Thank you everyone. It has been one heck of a year without my boy but my pack is moving on with JJ in our constant thoughts.

Cherish every minute with your furkids, you never know how the next minute could change your life forever.

Tina


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: sly It's been 1 year since he's been gone.....*

I said goodbye to the first dog I loved 43 years ago. I was only 3 then but I still remember the day quite clearly. I still feel the loss. The next dog was gone 38 years ago and he died a tragic extremely painful death I still am hurt and angry about. The next died 27 years ago. Saying goodbye to her was the hardest thing I had ever done in my life at that point. It remains among the hardest. After Dutch came Max. His death 15 years ago still brings tears to my eyes if I ponder it too long. I couldn't even speak for five days after he passed. Other deaths came later. All very fresh in my memory. Time has healed none of these wounds but I have gotten better at dealing with the loss as the years have gone by and I have even come up with an answer that works for me at least as to why I must go through such feelings. Dogs give us so much and so unconditionally that it seems their time with us is priceless, but there is a price, and that is the pain we suffer at parting with them. That being said, I still feel I've come out far, far ahead. I hope you do too.


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: sly It's been 1 year since he's been gone.....*

Thanks GSDad -

"Dogs give us so much and so unconditionally that it seems their time with us is priceless, but there is a price, and that is the pain we suffer at parting with them. That being said, I still feel I've come out far, far ahead."

I think you are right on with that one.................


----------



## bullet395 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: sly It's been 1 year since he's been gone.....*

Fantastic slide show. He was extremely handsome. I know you miss him.


----------

